# castellano, como hablar / How to speak Castilian



## VenusEnvy

¡Hola gente! Esta pregunta va a ser complicada, y no sé redactarla ni explicarla bien... Ahora que me siento segura en mi nivel de español (más bien, comoda) quisiera aprender otra manera e otro dialecto. Hasta ahora, he aprendido el español de Latinamérica. Es decir que yo:

Utilizo la forma de tú

Pronuncio la "ll" como la "y" en inglés

No estoy tratando de generalizar las facetas del idioma, sino estoy resumiendo lo que he aprendido sobre la diferencia entre esos dos formas de hablar español (sé que hay muchos más, pero por ahora, sólo me concierno con estos dos).

Mi conocimiento sobre como hablar Castellano proviene de participar aquí. Es decir que no lo he aprendido de un libro o clase. Quizá por eso, no sé mucho de Castellano. Pero, según lo que tengo entendido es que:

Utilizan "vosotros"

Pronuncian las letras "ll" y "z" diferentemente

Aunque puedo suponer esas cosas, no sé CUANDO o COMO usar vosotros. Tampoco sé las reglas de conjugación. ¿También utilizan "Ustedes" en Castellano? 

Además, no sé las reglas de pronunciación. Sólo sé que es diferente. Como dije, podría suponer, pero no estoy muy segura.

He buscado en WR por las respuestas para mis preguntas. Los hilos anteriores sólo discuten "cómo traducir esto en Castellano", o "How useful is Vosotros in Latin America" o "the origin of vosotros". No proporciona el dato en que busco. Pues, tal vez sí, y solo no lo encuentro....

Sé que esta consulta es muy compleja... Lo agradecería muchísimo que alguien me diriga a algún fuente buena o que me ayude con mis dudas. ¡Tantísimas gracias, mi gente latina/hispana!

.....................................................................................

Hi people! This question is going to be complicated, and I don’t know how to write it or explain it well. Now that I feel confident with my Spanish level (rather, comfortable) I would like to learn another way or dialect of speaking. Up until now, I’ve learned the Spanish of Latin America. That is, that I:
- Use the tú form
- Pronounce the “ll” like “y” in English

I’m not trying to generalize the facets of the language, rather I’m summarizing what I’ve learned about the difference between the two ways of speaking Spanish (I know that there are many more, but for now, I’m only concerning myself with these two).

My knowledge about how to speak Castilian comes from participating here. That is that I haven’t learned it from a book or a class. Maybe that’s why I don’t know much about it! But, according to what I understand, they:
- Use “vosotros”
- Pronounce the letters “ll” and “z” differently

Although I assume these things, I don’t know WHEN or HOW to use vosotros. I also don’t know the conjugation rules. DO they also use “Ustedes” in Castilian?

In addition, I don’t know the rules of pronunciation. I only know that it’s different. Like I said, I could guess, but I’m not sure.

I’ve searched WR for the answers to my questions. The previous thread only discuss “how to translate this into Castilian” or “How useful is vosotros in Latin America” or “the origin of vosotros”. It doesn’t provide the information I’m looking for. Maybe it does, but I just haven’t found it…

I know that this question is really involved…. I’ve appreciate it if someone could direct me to a good source, or help me with my doubts. Thanks so much my Latin/Hispanic people!


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Hola gente! Esta pregunta va a ser complicada, y no sé redactarla ni explicarla bien... Ahora que me siento segura en mi nivel de español (más bien, comoda) quisiera aprender otra manera e otro dialecto. Hasta ahora, he aprendido el español de Latinamérica. Es decir que yo:
> 
> Utilizo la forma de tú
> 
> Pronuncio la "ll" como la "y" en inglés
> No estoy tratando de generalizar las facetas del idioma, sino estoy resumiendo lo que he aprendido sobre la diferencia entre esos dos formas de hablar español (sé que hay muchos más, pero por ahora, sólo me concierno con estos dos).
> 
> Mi conocimiento sobre como hablar Castellano proviene de participar aquí. Es decir que no lo he aprendido de un libro o clase. Quizá por eso, no sé mucho de Castellano. Pero, según lo que tengo entendido es que:
> 
> Utilizan "vosotros"
> 
> Pronuncian las letras "ll" y "z" diferentemente
> Aunque puedo suponer esas cosas, no sé CUANDO o COMO usar vosotros. Tampoco sé las reglas de conjugación. ¿También utilizan "Ustedes" en Castellano?
> 
> Además, no sé las reglas de pronunciación. Sólo sé que es diferente. Como dije, podría suponer, pero no estoy muy segura.
> 
> He buscado en WR por las respuestas para mis preguntas. Los hilos anteriores sólo discuten "cómo traducir esto en Castellano", o "How useful is Vosotros in Latin America" o "the origin of vosotros". No proporciona el dato en que busco. Pues, tal vez sí, y solo no lo encuentro....
> 
> Sé que esta consulta es muy compleja... Lo agradecería muchísimo que alguien me diriga a algún fuente buena o que me ayude con mis dudas. ¡Tantísimas gracias, mi gente latina/hispana!
> 
> .....................................................................................
> 
> Hi people! This question is going to be complicated, and I don’t know how to write it or explain it well. Now that I feel confident with my Spanish level (rather, comfortable) I would like to learn another way or dialect of speaking. Up until now, I’ve learned the Spanish of Latin America. That is, that I:
> - Use the tú form
> - Pronounce the “ll” like “y” in English
> 
> I’m not trying to generalize the facets of the language, rather I’m summarizing what I’ve learned about the difference between the two ways of speaking Spanish (I know that there are many more, but for now, I’m only concerning myself with these two).
> 
> My knowledge about how to speak Castilian comes from participating here. That is that I haven’t learned it from a book or a class. Maybe that’s why I don’t know much about it! But, according to what I understand, they:
> - Use “vosotros”
> - Pronounce the letters “ll” and “z” differently
> 
> Although I assume these things, I don’t know WHEN or HOW to use vosotros. I also don’t know the conjugation rules. DO they also use “Ustedes” in Castilian?
> 
> In addition, I don’t know the rules of pronunciation. I only know that it’s different. Like I said, I could guess, but I’m not sure.
> 
> I’ve searched WR for the answers to my questions. The previous thread only discuss “how to translate this into Castilian” or “How useful is vosotros in Latin America” or “the origin of vosotros”. It doesn’t provide the information I’m looking for. Maybe it does, but I just haven’t found it…
> 
> I know that this question is really involved…. I’ve appreciate it if someone could direct me to a good source, or help me with my doubts. Thanks so much my Latin/Hispanic people!


 
En castellano la "LL" se pronuncia de una manera especial que tendrás que oír de alguien que hable castellano, es difícil de explicarlo si no puedes oírlo. Se parece muchísimo al sonido de "gl" en italiano.
La z la pronunciamos con el sonido de th en la palabra THANKS.
Igualmente, ce/ci se pronuncian como la th en THANKs
Nosotros usamos TÚ para decir "you" (una persona), y VOSOTROS para "you" (varias personas)
USTEDES se utiliza cuando queremos decir VOSOTROS, pero con un tratamiento de cortesía solamente.
Un saludo, y si te puedo ayudar en más cosas, encantado.


----------



## marinax

uf... si que es complicado !
en america latina encontraras tantas formas de hablar el español como paises haya...
quizas las diferencias mas notables sean:
- los españoles usan VOSOTROS
- los latinos usan TU (salvo los argentinos y uruguayos, en menor medida, que usamos el VOS)
- los latinos pronuncian las "LL" e "Y" como "i" como los españoles (salvo, otra vez, quienes vivimos aqui al sur y la pronunciamos como "sh" del ingles)
- latinos usamos el USTEDES en lugar del VOSOTROS de los españoles
en cuanto a la conjugacion, ese es un tema mucho mas largo como para tratarlo en un foro... quizas alguien mas sepa sugerirte algun link donde informarte.

decime si puedo aclararte algo mas... (ves? dije "decime" y no "dime" como lo haria otro latino no-argentino... )


----------



## marinax

> La z la pronunciamos con el sonido de th en la palabra THANKS.
> Igualmente, ce/ci se pronuncian como la th en THANKs


otra vez, esa es una diferencia que no notaras en latinoamerica. aca las Z, S, y CE/CI suenan todas igual (sssssss...)


----------



## VenusEnvy

marinax said:
			
		

> quizas las diferencias mas notables sean:
> - los españoles usan VOSOTROS
> - los latinos usan TU (salvo los argentinos y uruguayos, en menor medida, que usamos el VOS)


Estos sí, sé. Los mencioné hacia arriba. Lo que quería saber es concretamente, una explicación de como usarlos bien.

¿Cuando uso vosotros? ¿Cómo se la conjugación para dos formas de verbo (-er/ir y -ar), y los irregulares? ¿Cómo es la forma reflexivo? ¿Los mandatos?



			
				marinax said:
			
		

> - latinos usamos el USTEDES en lugar del VOSOTROS de los españoles
> en cuanto a la conjugacion, ese es un tema mucho mas largo como para tratarlo en un foro... quizas alguien mas sepa sugerirte algun link donde informarte.


Pues, sí, esto sería bien. Pero, no puedo encontrar uno que solo se trata del español castellano, y solo de las cosas que quiero saber....



			
				marinax said:
			
		

> decime si puedo aclararte algo mas... (ves? dije "decime" y no "dime" como lo haria otro latino no-argentino... )


¡Como esto! También dicen "hablad", como una d, no?.....


----------



## VenusEnvy

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En castellano la "LL" se pronuncia de una manera especial que tendrás que oír de alguien que hable castellano, es difícil de explicarlo si no puedes oírlo. Se parece muchísimo al sonido de "gl" en italiano.


¿Como la "sh" en inglés?.....



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Nosotros usamos TÚ para decir "you" (una persona), y VOSOTROS para "you" (varias personas)


Oooh, ok. Pues entonces, todavia usan "tú"?



			
				diagodbs said:
			
		

> USTEDES se utiliza cuando queremos decir VOSOTROS, pero con un tratamiento de cortesía solamente.


Ooooh, pensaba que de ni modo usaban "Ustedes".... Bueno.


----------



## Ratona

¡Qué divertido! Para mí es el español de Latinoamérica que me provoca confusión, bueno, lo comprendo, pero es este uso de vos...

Castellano es más sencillo, se usa usted y ustedes para mostrar más respeto a alguien, una persona mayor, un desconocido, una situación formal etc. y vosotros cuando es una situación más familiar con amigos, familia etc. es el plural de tu - ¡qué fácil!

Hay zonas donde se pronuncia "ll" semejante a la jota inglesa pero , creo que en general todos pronuncian ll como la i griega inglés (o como ha dicho diegodbs).

La zeta y ci/ce se pronuncia como "th" en inglés sin embargo hay regiones grandes como Andalucia donde se pronuncia más como "s".


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Como la "sh" en inglés?.....
> 
> 
> Oooh, ok. Pues entonces, todavia usan "tú"?
> 
> 
> Ooooh, pensaba que de ni modo usaban "Ustedes".... Bueno.


 
NO, no tiene nada que ver con el sonido de sh en inglés, es completamente distinto. Tienes que oírlo para saber cómo es.
Usamos "tú", "ustedes", "vosotros", claro que sí.


----------



## Outsider

Estes hilos pueden ser útiles: palatal lateral approximant, yeísmo, The pronunciation of 'll', Original Latina.


----------



## Lu_international

a ver, VenusEnvy, no te líes, tranquila, es muy fácil, como ya te han dicho TU (es como you pero a una sola persona) y VOSOTROS (es you pero para varias personas), nunca utilizamos VOSOTROS para una sola persona, es impensable. Mira te pongo ejemplos de utilizacion y pronunciación, ok?

Imaginate la situación, estamos yo y mi amiga alexandra y le digo: *tú* vas a venir al cine? 
Estamos yo, alexandra, ana y cristina, y yo les digo a ellas: *vosotras* vais a venir al cine?
Estamos yo, pedro, josé y sergio, y yo les digo: *vosotros* vais a venir al cine?

Ahora ejemplos de pronunciación, la *LL* en el norte y centro de españa es como la *GL* en italiano, mientras que en el sur es como la *Y* inglesa. La *Z* y la *C* son como la *TH* de thanks como ya te han dicho, y la S es como en inglés, te pongo un ejemplo de todo de pronunciación: 
si *tu *no *cierras* la puerta no tendré que *llamar *al timbre, en pronunciación sería: si tu no thierras (recuerda th de thanks) la puerta no tendré que Yamar (como la Y de yes) al timbre

En argentina la *LL *se lee como la sílaba *SH* en la palabra *Sh*ock

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## belén

Venus, tú que estás bastante expuesta a los mexicanos, creo que la "ll" española y la "ll" mexicana son  exactamente iguales.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Masood

He oído en algún sitio de que se pronuncia la LL como la LL en la palabra inglesa *million*.
It's not a bad rule of thumb. It has both the L and Y sound merged together, at least the way I say it, and speaking to/with Spaniards its a closer approximation than Y on its own.
Cheers
Masood.


----------



## diegodbs

Masood said:
			
		

> He oído en algún sitio de que se pronuncia la LL como la LL en la palabra inglesa *million*.
> It's not a bad rule of thumb. It has both the L and Y sound merged together, at least the way I say it, and speaking to/with Spaniards its a closer approximation than Y on its own.
> Cheers
> Masood.


 
"He oído en algún sitio *que* se pronuncia la LL como LL en la palabra inglesa million"
Perdona por la corrección, pero se dice "oír que" y no "oír de que". Lo que dices no está mal del todo, pero realmente el sonido LL no es L+Y, es algo completamente distinto (*liana *y *llana* tienen una pronunciación completamente distinta). Que yo sepa, el sonido de nuestra LL existe también en catalán (escrito LL), portugués (escrito LH), italiano (escrito GL), ruso (escrito -en caracteres cirílicos- L + signo blando) y ya no sé si en alguno más.
Un saludo.


----------



## marinax

Originalmente publicado por *diagodbs*
_USTEDES se utiliza cuando queremos decir VOSOTROS, pero con un tratamiento de cortesía solamente._

_y sino como le dicen a muchas personas pero sin cortesia????!!!!!_
_voy al cine, y quiero saber si mis amigos iran tambien, y les pregunto..... USTEDES VAN A IR? ... y no estoy implicando cortesia!_


----------



## diegodbs

marinax said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *diagodbs*
> _USTEDES se utiliza cuando queremos decir VOSOTROS, pero con un tratamiento de cortesía solamente._
> 
> _y sino como le dicen a muchas personas pero sin cortesia????!!!!!_
> _voy al cine, y quiero saber si mis amigos iran tambien, y les pregunto..... USTEDES VAN A IR? ... y no estoy implicando cortesia!_


 
Decimos: ¿vosotros vais a ir?


----------



## marinax

aqui hay varios recursos para investigar
http://www2.ups.edu/faculty/velez/Span_201/INTERNET.HTML


----------



## diegodbs

marinax said:
			
		

> aqui hay varios recursos para investigar
> http://www2.ups.edu/faculty/velez/Span_201/INTERNET.HTML


 
Hola marinax,
He estado investigando esa página y hay BBC en español, he puesto el audio, y hablan con acento de sudamérica. No soy capaz de saber de qué país se trata por el acento, pero no es español de España.

Para escuchar español de España, recomiendo esta página:
http://www.cadenaser.com/


----------



## Lu_international

marinax said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *diagodbs*
> _USTEDES se utiliza cuando queremos decir VOSOTROS, pero con un tratamiento de cortesía solamente._
> 
> _y sino como le dicen a muchas personas pero sin cortesia????!!!!!_
> _voy al cine, y quiero saber si mis amigos iran tambien, y les pregunto..... USTEDES VAN A IR? ... y no estoy implicando cortesia!_


 
no, aquí se utiliza Vosotros siempre, Usted o Ustedes sólo por cortesía, menos aquí en andalucía que hay veces que se utiliza Ustedes como vosotros, pero el verbo sigue siendo el de segunda persona plural seria: ustedes vais a ir? (y no ustedes van a ir?), pero lo utiliza poca gente, muy poca gente


----------



## VenusEnvy

Lu_international said:
			
		

> pero el verbo sigue siendo el de segunda persona plural seria: ustedes vais a ir? (y no ustedes van a ir?), pero lo utiliza poca gente, muy poca gente


Oooh, nunca había oído eso. ¿Es gramaticamente correcto decir "Uds. vais a ir" ?


----------



## Calario

VenusEnvy: cuando te refieres al castellano, debes saber que existen diferentes dialectos dentro de España, sobre todo en lo relativo a la pronunciación. Por ponerte algunos ejemplos, en Extremadura no es extraño que se pronuncie la "h" del principio de algunas palabras; en muchas zonas la "c" se pronuncia "s" y en otras algunas veces la "s" se pronuncia como "z"; en algunas zonas de Castilla y León la "ll" tiene un sonido algo diferente, etc.

Creo que deberías centrarte en el "castellano de telediario", que es la forma de hablar que suelen emplear los locutores de televisión, esforzándose por eliminar cualquier rastro de acento local que pudiera haber.
Si tienes acceso a las emisiones internacionales de TVE o de las cadenas autonómicas puedes encontrar mucha inspiración.


----------



## Calario

¡Otra cosa que se me olvidaba!

Creo que en los años 50 o 60 se inventó el español o castellano neutro. 
Es una variante artificial que - creo - promovieron las productoras estadounidenses para ahorrase el doblado de películas y series en cada uno de los dialectos de Hispanoamérica.
Se usa una pronunciación especial y se eliminan palabras confusas o que pudieran ser malsonantes en algún país.

Si puedes acceder a capítulos de "Los Picapiedra" (The Flintstones) de los años 60 y 70, doblados al español, oirás un acento muy peculiar: es castellano neutro.


----------



## Mei

Calario said:
			
		

> ¡Otra cosa que se me olvidaba!
> 
> Creo que en los años 50 o 60 se inventó el español o castellano neutro.
> Es una variante artificial que - creo - promovieron las productoras estadounidenses para ahorrase el doblado de películas y series en cada uno de los dialectos de Hispanoamérica.
> Se usa una pronunciación especial y se eliminan palabras confusas o que pudieran ser malsonantes en algún país.
> 
> Si puedes acceder a capítulos de "Los Picapiedra" (The Flintstones) de los años 60 y 70, doblados al español, oirás un acento muy peculiar: es castellano neutro.


 
Hola Calario,

Yo creo que, si el castellano que le interesa aprender es el de España, debería aprender el que has comentado del Telediario... a ver si se nos va a liar la chiquilla!

Saludos

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Oigan!, oigan! me ha surgido una duda respecto a la segunda persona del singular "TU", como es correcto decirlo en españa?
_a) ¿Tu vas a estar en el cine a esa hora?   (en México es así)_
_b) ¿Vais a estar tu en el cine a esa hora?_

Saludos!


----------



## belén

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oigan!, oigan! me ha surgido una duda respecto a la segunda persona del singular "TU", como es correcto decirlo en españa?
> _a) ¿Tu vas a estar en el cine a esa hora?   (en México es así)_
> _b) ¿Vais a estar tu en el cine a esa hora?_
> 
> Saludos!


Tú vas a estar
Vosotros vais a estar
Ustedes van a estar


----------



## Calario

En este aspecto el español y el mejicano son iguales:
"¿Tú vas a estar (...)"
En plan antiguo (siglos atrás) podría decirse: "¿Vais a estar vos (...)" pero en el cine no ¡seguro!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Ohhh! 
lol
Mil gracias, como siempre.


----------



## cacalos

Primeramente, "vosotros" es simplemente el plural de tú, que en inglés no se diferencia (you) pero en español sí. No hay otra manera de decirlo, creo yo, ni aquí en España ni en Sudamérica, es decir, "vosotros" es "vosotros" en cualquier lugar y no se puede decir de ninguna otra forma con la excepción de que estés usando el tratamiento de "usted" que entonces en plural sería "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros". Este tratamiento de usted o ustedes se utiliza en un contexto formal y de respeto. Se suelo utilizar cuando nos dirigimos a personas mayores o a personas que no conocemos o que son de superior rango (en el Ejército por ejemplo) 
No obstante actualmente se observa un descenso en el uso del tratamiento de usted por los jóvenes. De hecho en los colegios y universidades es ahora normal que los estudiantes traten de tú a los profesores, algo que en mis tiempos era impensable. 

El tratamiento de tú (tuteo) es de proximidad, cercanía y familiaridad con el interlocutor y el de usted es de distancia, respeto, etc.. Cabe señalar también que una persona mayor le hablará siempre de tú a un niño o a un joven.

Por último, observa que para pasar del tú al usted no basta con sustituir el sujeto, también cambia la conjugación del verbo. Por ejemplo:

Tú corres --> usted corre
Vosotros corréis --> ustedes corren

El tratamiento de usted indica cierta distancia (no física)en el trato y el verbo adopta la forma que se usa cuando el sujeto es "ellos". 

Ellos corren-----ustedes corren
El corre------- usted corre (no "usted corres" como sería si el sujeto fuese tú).

En relación a las pronunciaciones me parece que la "ll" o la "y" de Argentina (y también en Uruguay se pronuncia igual, me parece) son las únicas variantes de importancia que conozco, porque en España, aunque hay tantas formas de hablar español como regiones hay en el país, la "ll" y la "y" se pronuncian en todas ellas más o menos igual, salvo pequeños matices.

Sin embargo, la "z", la "s" o la "c" se pronuncian de una manera en cada lugar. Pero lo correcto es lo correcto y deben de pronunciarse como se hace en la mayor parte de España (sobre todo en el Norte y Centro del país).


----------



## cacalos

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oigan!, oigan! me ha surgido una duda respecto a la segunda persona del singular "TU", como es correcto decirlo en españa?
> _a) ¿Tu vas a estar en el cine a esa hora? (en México es así)_
> _b) ¿Vais a estar tu en el cine a esa hora?_
> 
> Saludos!


 
Simplemente sería : *¿Vas a estar en el cine a esa hora?*, sin poner el "tú" para nada pues se supone que es tú al haber usado la forma "vas" del verbo.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Pero, también quisiera saber como usar el vosotros. Como es en su forma reflexivo, pronombre, objeto, y todo.

Ya sé como conjugarlo ahora. Temina en el -eis. Y, de todos modos, puedo mirar a algun sitio de conjugacion para eso. Pero, lo que no sé es sus otras formas.

Se dice:
Vos voy a mandar.   ?
Para vos.     ? 
Se vos traen los flores.   ?

¿Así?


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Se dice:
> Vos voy a mandar. ?
> Para vos. ?
> Se vos traen los flores. ?
> 
> ¿Así?


 
Les voy a mandar.
Para vos. / Para ustedes.
Si ustedes traen las flores.

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## Laia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, también quisiera saber como usar el vosotros. Como es en su forma reflexivo, pronombre, objeto, y todo.
> 
> Ya sé como conjugarlo ahora. Temina en el -eis. Y, de todos modos, puedo mirar a algun sitio de conjugacion para eso. Pero, lo que no sé es sus otras formas.
> 
> Se dice:
> Vos voy a mandar. ?
> Para vos. ?
> Se vos traen los flores. ?
> 
> ¿Así?


 
Os voy a mandar.
Para vosotros.
Se os traen las flores.


----------



## el alabamiano

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, también quisiera saber como usar el vosotros. Como es en su forma reflexivo, pronombre, objeto, y todo.
> 
> Ya sé como conjugarlo ahora. Temina en el -eis. Y, de todos modos, puedo mirar a algun sitio de conjugacion para eso. Pero, lo que no sé es sus otras formas.
> 
> Se dice:
> Vos voy a mandar.   ?
> Para vos.     ?
> Se vos traen los flores.   ?
> 
> ¿Así?


Os voy a mandar.
Para vosotros.
Se os traen los flores.
Cuídate (tú | reflexivo)
Cuidaos (vosotros | reflexivo) y sin tilde
Llavaos (vosotros | reflexivo) y sin tilde
Llavadlos (como llavar los platos) y sin tilde
Continuad / no continúéís
Id / no vayáis


----------



## Paul Wessen

Para añadir a la confusión...   En Costa Rica se usa  'tu' solamente entre los con   alta educación (universitaria), por lo tanto frecuentement es considerado presumido usarlo.  Conozco a personas que llaman 'tu' entre esposos, niños, y hasta las mascotas!  Y si eso no fuera suficiente....  En el campo se usa mucho la forma 'vos', la que significa 'tu.'  (No hay forma plural).   La ventaja de 'vos' es que tiene su propia gramática, la que permite a uno evitar las complicaciones de los verbos irregulares.  También en Argentina, la usan.

 Y vos, ¿qué queres?        Y ¿qué tenés en la mano?

Pura confusión, verdad?   

Paul

Hay errores?  Acepto correctiones con agradacemiento.


----------



## Laia

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> Conozco a personas que llaman 'tu' entre esposos, niños, y hasta las mascotas! Y si eso no fuera suficiente....


 
Sólo una pregunta, ¿y si no le llamas de tú a tu mascota, entonces cómo le llamas? ¿De usted?


----------



## kiro

JAJA, Laia .
Me ha hecho reír pensar en alguien diciéndole a su perro ¿Quiere usted, señor chuchu, un hueso?


----------



## Paul Wessen

Ja, Ja !!!!  Correcto, pero así es.  y por si eso fuera poco,.....

... don chuchu, por favor!    (OK, una bromita)


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Calario said:
			
		

> ¡Otra cosa que se me olvidaba!
> 
> Creo que en los años 50 o 60 se inventó el español o castellano neutro.
> Es una variante artificial que - creo - promovieron las productoras estadounidenses para ahorrase el doblado de películas y series en cada uno de los dialectos de Hispanoamérica.
> Se usa una pronunciación especial y se eliminan palabras confusas o que pudieran ser malsonantes en algún país.
> 
> Si puedes acceder a capítulos de "Los Picapiedra" (The Flintstones) de los años 60 y 70, doblados al español, oirás un acento muy peculiar: es castellano neutro.


 
Yo no lo llamaria castellano neutro, lo denominaria espanol neutro ya que esta claro que es hispano, no de Espana. Como las peliculas de Walt Disney.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Calario said:
			
		

> En este aspecto el español y el mejicano son iguales:
> "¿Tú vas a estar (...)"
> En plan antiguo (siglos atrás) podría decirse: "¿Vais a estar vos (...)" pero en el cine no ¡seguro!


 
En castellano antiguo se diria:
"Sabe vos (o vuesa merced) que es de menesterosos ilustrarse en las artes de caballeria..."
"Va a estar vos..."
Este castellano se oye aun en los teatros cuando disfrutamos de los clasicos


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

hablo ingles creo que bastante bien y castellano (de Castilla) y me gustaria puntualizar lo siguiente:

La Y inglesa y la y castellana (yo, ya, Yugoslavia)
Cuando un espanol empieza a aprender ingles en seguida nos damos cuenta de su procedencia
Nuestra "y" (en ya, ye, yo, yu) se pronuncia entre "i" e j francesa (suave), o mucho mas suave que la x valenciana en "Xiquet"

La "ll" solo se pronuncia de la manera tradicional en Catalunya, Baleares, Valencia, y de Madrid para arriba. En Madrid o en Barcelona escucharas una "ll" a veces correcta, a veces como "i" y a veces hasta como "y"!

Tendras que prestar atencion a la "d" ya que algunas son interdentales (en los diccionarios son de observar los signos foneticos despues de la palabra)

Si controlas el castellano de Espana (z-c vs. s, ll vs. y) te sera mas facil escribir.

A mi me cuesta mucho escribir con un teclado chino-ingles, que tortura, todo sin tildes!


----------



## DR ROBER

> Oooh, nunca había oído eso. ¿Es gramaticamente correcto decir "Uds. vais a ir" ?


No.
Se suele decir: van a ir ustedes ó ustedes van a ir.
Tanto en afirmativo como en interrogativo o como impertivo..........
Anyway, por la forma de escribir, lo estás haciendo muy bien. Animos y sigue igual, que hay muchos castellanos-parlantes que no lo hacen tan bien.


----------



## MrCastellano

Estimados amigos: 

Resaltar (y disculpen porque seguro estoy fuera de fechas de debates) que la lengua oficial de España es el Castellano, que no hay un idioma Español por naturaleza, pues en tal caso deberíamos dirigirnos a todos los idiomas (vascuence, catalán, gallego), como idiomas españoles. Hablemos con propiedad y hablemos del CASTELLANO como el tercer o cuarto idioma más hablado del planeta tierra. Por que el Castellano nació en Castilla y Castilla nació antes que España. Por un respeto histórico llamémosle castellano. Y si aún persisten en su interés de denominarlo español, pueden leer nuestra constitución española -donde emana principalmente el uso de la lengua- en la que se habla de que el castellano es la lengua española (o sea de toda la sociedad española) oficial del estado. Pero igualmente son idiomas españoles utilizados en el estado el vascuence, catalán o gallego como bien he citado anteriormente. 

Con mucho gusto les saludo y les ruego que disculpen mi intromisión en sus debates.


----------



## belén

Estimado Mr. Castellano,

Por favor, utilice el motor de búsqueda que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla para encontrar *numerosísimos* hilos que hablan sobre el tema de la denominación de la lengua española o castellana, ya que este hilo no tiene nada que ver con este asunto, mientras que otros tratan particularmente del mismo.

Por otra parte, le recuerdo que en la lengua castellana o española, no se escriben en mayúsculas los adjetivos de los idiomas ni los gentilicios.

Belén


----------



## Inés06

Señor Castellano,

No sé si usted aceptará lo que dice la Real Academia de la Lengua Española (desconozco si hay una Real Academia de la Lengua Castellana), pero la R.A.E. dice que:

ESPAÑOL:
*3.* m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.
CASTELLANO:
*4.* m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.

Saludos.


----------



## belén

Si seguimos con este tema en este hilo me veré obligada a borrarlos. 

Gracias por respetar las normas del foro:



> *8.Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in*.


----------



## Inés06

En Canarias, utilizan "ustedes" pero conjugado como "vosotros": "Ustedes vais a ir" (o al menos así habla una amiga mía de Las Palmas...)


----------



## Ana_Fi

Hola,
Sobre la otra pregunta que se hacía en el mensaje original, la conjugación de los verbos se puede ver en el diccionario de la RAE (en la web).
Primera conjugación (-ar): busca "cantar". A la izquierda del verbo aparece un cuadrado azul. Si lo pulsas, te saldrá la conjugación. Si en alguna línea ves dos formas separadas por una barra (ej.: canta (tú) / cantá (vos)), la del castellano es la de la izquierda.

Segunda conjugación (-er): busca "comer".
Tercera conjugación (-ir): busca "vivir".


----------



## María Madrid

diegodbs said:
			
		

> NO, no tiene nada que ver con el sonido de sh en inglés, es completamente distinto. Tienes que oírlo para saber cómo es.
> Usamos "tú", "ustedes", "vosotros", claro que sí.


 
En realidad sí salvo por una (gran) diferencia. En inglés es un sonido sordo y los argentinos lo hacen sonoro, pero la lengua se pone prácticamente en el mismo sitio. 

Para hacer la prueba: emite el sonido sh y mantenlo. Sin parar la salida de aire ni cambiar ningún músculo de la boca, empieza a canturrear (es decir, usa las cuerdas vocales). Verás que el sonido es como ll de Argentina y Uruguay (y no sé si algún país más)

Este ejercicio pero a la inversa lo hice con un alumno incapaz de pronunciar sh (sólo decía diferentes eses, más o menos silbantes), pero sí sabía pronunciar ll "a lo porteño". Fue mano de santo! Saludos.


----------



## Headlong

MrCastellano said:


> Estimados amigos:
> 
> Resaltar (y disculpen porque seguro estoy fuera de fechas de debates) que la lengua oficial de España es el Castellano, que no hay un idioma Español por naturaleza, pues en tal caso deberíamos dirigirnos a todos los idiomas (vascuence, catalán, gallego), como idiomas españoles. Hablemos con propiedad y hablemos del CASTELLANO como el tercer o cuarto idioma más hablado del planeta tierra. Por que el Castellano nació en Castilla y Castilla nació antes que España. Por un respeto histórico llamémosle castellano. Y si aún persisten en su interés de denominarlo español, pueden leer nuestra constitución española -donde emana principalmente el uso de la lengua- en la que se habla de que el castellano es la lengua española (o sea de toda la sociedad española) oficial del estado. Pero igualmente son idiomas españoles utilizados en el estado el vascuence, catalán o gallego como bien he citado anteriormente.
> 
> Con mucho gusto les saludo y les ruego que disculpen mi intromisión en sus debates.



Hola,
Lamento decirte que cualquier lingüista se reiría de esto. El idioma que compartimos todos los hispanoparlantes es el ESPAÑOL. En Méjico, Colombia, Chile y España hablamos español, independientemente de que España existan otros idiomas como el vasco, el gallego, catalán, etc... 
La referencia historica que nombras, así como los motivos políticos que hacen que en España se piense que se habla castellano, son motivos extralingüísticos.
El Español es bastante más que el castellano; como sabes, el español está basado en el castellano, pero contiene una gran cantidad de léxico originario de otros idiomas, además del castellano, como el francés, árabe, gallego/portugués, etc.
Lo que esta línea del foro intenta hacer es distinguir el uso del ESPAÑOL SEPTENTRIONAL (de regiones del Norte de España) del ESPAÑOL MERIDIONAL, que es el que se habla en algunas zonas de Extremadura, Andalucía, Canarias y el resto de países hispanohablantes (la mal llamada América Latina)
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Headlong

Inés06 said:


> En Canarias, utilizan "ustedes" pero conjugado como "vosotros": "Ustedes vais a ir" (o al menos así habla una amiga mía de Las Palmas...)



En Canarias usamos Ustedes como pronombre de segunda persona del plural (en lugar de vosotros), *pero lo conjugamos como la 3ª persona*.

Así, en lugar de decir Vosotros vais, decimos Ustedes van.
Un saludo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Headlong said:


> En Canarias usamos Ustedes como pronombre de segunda persona del plural (en lugar de vosotros), *pero lo conjugamos como la 3ª persona*.
> 
> Así, en lugar de decir Vosotros vais, decimos Ustedes van.
> Un saludo.


 
En algunas zonas de Andalucía también.

Saludos


----------



## Headlong

VenusEnvy said:


> ¡Hola gente! Esta pregunta va a ser complicada, y no sé redactarla ni explicarla bien... Ahora que me siento segura en mi nivel de español (más bien, comoda) quisiera aprender otra manera e otro dialecto. Hasta ahora, he aprendido el español de Latinamérica. Es decir que yo:
> 
> Utilizo la forma de tú
> 
> 
> Pronuncio la "ll" como la "y" en inglés
> 
> No estoy tratando de generalizar las facetas del idioma, sino estoy resumiendo lo que he aprendido sobre la diferencia entre esos dos formas de hablar español (sé que hay muchos más, pero por ahora, sólo me concierno con estos dos).
> 
> Mi conocimiento sobre como hablar Castellano proviene de participar aquí. Es decir que no lo he aprendido de un libro o clase. Quizá por eso, no sé mucho de Castellano. Pero, según lo que tengo entendido es que:
> 
> Utilizan "vosotros"
> 
> 
> Pronuncian las letras "ll" y "z" diferentemente
> 
> Aunque puedo suponer esas cosas, no sé CUANDO o COMO usar vosotros. Tampoco sé las reglas de conjugación. ¿También utilizan "Ustedes" en Castellano?
> 
> Además, no sé las reglas de pronunciación. Sólo sé que es diferente. Como dije, podría suponer, pero no estoy muy segura.
> 
> He buscado en WR por las respuestas para mis preguntas. Los hilos anteriores sólo discuten "cómo traducir esto en Castellano", o "How useful is Vosotros in Latin America" o "the origin of vosotros". No proporciona el dato en que busco. Pues, tal vez sí, y solo no lo encuentro....
> 
> Sé que esta consulta es muy compleja... Lo agradecería muchísimo que alguien me diriga a algún fuente buena o que me ayude con mis dudas. ¡Tantísimas gracias, mi gente latina/hispana!
> 
> .....................................................................................
> 
> Hi people! This question is going to be complicated, and I don’t know how to write it or explain it well. Now that I feel confident with my Spanish level (rather, comfortable) I would like to learn another way or dialect of speaking. Up until now, I’ve learned the Spanish of Latin America. That is, that I:
> - Use the tú form
> - Pronounce the “ll” like “y” in English
> 
> I’m not trying to generalize the facets of the language, rather I’m summarizing what I’ve learned about the difference between the two ways of speaking Spanish (I know that there are many more, but for now, I’m only concerning myself with these two).
> 
> My knowledge about how to speak Castilian comes from participating here. That is that I haven’t learned it from a book or a class. Maybe that’s why I don’t know much about it! But, according to what I understand, they:
> - Use “vosotros”
> - Pronounce the letters “ll” and “z” differently
> 
> Although I assume these things, I don’t know WHEN or HOW to use vosotros. I also don’t know the conjugation rules. DO they also use “Ustedes” in Castilian?
> 
> In addition, I don’t know the rules of pronunciation. I only know that it’s different. Like I said, I could guess, but I’m not sure.
> 
> I’ve searched WR for the answers to my questions. The previous thread only discuss “how to translate this into Castilian” or “How useful is vosotros in Latin America” or “the origin of vosotros”. It doesn’t provide the information I’m looking for. Maybe it does, but I just haven’t found it…
> 
> I know that this question is really involved…. I’ve appreciate it if someone could direct me to a good source, or help me with my doubts. Thanks so much my Latin/Hispanic people!



Hola,

No se si habrás leído un thred posterior sobre el Español Septentrional (lo que tú llamas Castellano) y Español Meridional (el de Sudamérica). Pero ambos son el mismo idioma (un ejemplo sería el Inglés Británico y el Inglés Americano, no son idiomas diferentes).
La forma "tú", supongo que te referirás al uso de "Vosotros" (2ª persona de plural), aunque hay usuarios que utilizan Ustedes (para la 2ª p del plural).

Respecto a la pronunciación de la "LL" o "Y", en Español Septentrional, es exactamente igual. No hay deiferencias fonológicas.

Las diferencias en cuanto a la pronunciación son:
El Español Sept. pronuncia la Z y la C (junto a "E" e "I") como en inglés "TH" en Think. Es decir, en Español Sept, se pronuncia igual que en E. Meridional, excepto la "Z" que se pronuncia //, y cuando "C" se pronuncia /S/ en Español Merid., en Español Sept. será //.
Por ejemplo: zapato: /apato/ y  cesta: /esta/.
Ah! y el Español Septentrional no aspira la "S" al final de plabra.

Espero haberte ayudado y no habrete aburrido mucho.


----------



## Headlong

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En algunas zonas de Andalucía también.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, y una pregunta: ¿hay zonas de Andalucía donde lo mezclan? Es decir usan Ustedes conjugado como si fuese vosotros.
Ej: Ustedes vais.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Headlong said:


> Sí, y una pregunta: ¿hay zonas de Andalucía donde lo mezclan? Es decir usan Ustedes conjugado como si fuese vosotros.
> Ej: Ustedes vais.


 
Sí, es la forma en que se conjuga por aquí. Incluso hay gente que dice "Ustedes vosotros"

Saludos


----------

